# Der deutsche Paragraphen-Angler



## geomas (21. Juni 2022)

Meine Meinung dazu: die pure Anzahl von Regulierungen, gepaart mit der leider menschenfeindlichen Behördensprache, macht die Lage hier unübersichtlich.
Für ein oder zwei Hausgewässer kann man sich bestimmt einen Überblick über die dort geltenden Regeln verschaffen - wer aber deutlich mehr Gewässer zur Auswahl hat (wie hier in MV) hat ein Problem. Da wird man dann doch mal mit widersprüchlichen Aussagen konfrontiert.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. Juni 2022)

Für Kinder und Jugendliche könnte man die Regularien meiner Meinung nach ein Stück weit lockern. An unseren Vereinsgewässern gibt es Gewässerabschnitte, an denen man erst ab 18 Jahren angeln darf. 

Auch grundsätzlich sollte Kindern und Jugendlichen der Einstieg in das Hobby erleichtert werden. Der Jugendfischereischein ist sowieso nur ein formaler Akt und Geldmacherei. Solange ein Erwachsener mit Fischereischein dabei ist, sollten Kinder auch ohne Jugendfischereischein angeln dürfen.


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juni 2022)

Ja, es ist unübersichtlich und je nach Region kann einem der Wust an Regularien durchaus den Spaß trüben. 

Aber nach Amerika zu schielen und zu denken, dort sei alles easy und locker, ist zu einfach. 
Da leben 30 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer, das ist sehr wenig und überhaupt nicht mit unserer Situation vergleichbar. Wir haben nämlich mehr als 200 auf derselben Fläche.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. Juni 2022)

Ja bei uns in SH gibt es jetzt auch neue Einschränkungen. In der Eckernförder Bucht , genauer beschrieben auf der hiesigen Hafenmole gibt es jetzt auch ein Angelverbot vom 01.7. bis 30.09. schade das war der Makrelenspot aller erster Güte. Hinzu wurde dann noch ein Slipverbot für Boote hinzugefügt. Da bin ich gespannt wie das angenommen wird. Denn da werden der Stadtkasse so einige Euronen durch den Verkauf von Angelkarten durch die Lappen gehen und für den letzten Angelhändler vor Ort wird das auch spürbar werden. Das gewesene Angelangebot wurde immer viel von den Urlaubern genutzt, mal gucken wie sich das entwickelt.....


----------



## Verstrahlt (21. Juni 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Für Kinder und Jugendliche könnte man die Regularien meiner Meinung nach ein Stück weit lockern. An unseren Vereinsgewässern gibt es Gewässerabschnitte, an denen man erst ab 18 Jahren angeln darf.


Kann man da nackte Frauen beobachten ? Oder wird dort harter Alkohol ausgeschenkt  ?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kann man da nackte Frauen beobachten ? Oder wird dort harter Alkohol ausgeschenkt  ?


Solche " Fang bloß nicht meinen Fisch" Regeln, sind weit verbreitet.
Hier gönnt man wohl den eigenen Junganglern den Fang nicht, anderswo sind es Gastangler, die es gilt zu benachteiligen.
Mir scheint es, je weiter südlich im Lande, desto mehr solcher Neid Regeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. Juni 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kann man da nackte Frauen beobachten ? Oder wird dort harter Alkohol ausgeschenkt  ?


Leider nicht. ;-)
Begründet wird die Regelung damit, dass in diesem Flussabschnitt fast nur mit der Wathose gefischt wird. Das Ufer ist schwer zugänglich. Daher sind es mehr Sicherheitsgründe, warum Jugendliche dort nicht fischen dürfen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (21. Juni 2022)

In NRW gibt es bis auf die allgegenwärtigen Boot- und Bootmotorverbote relativ wenige Einschränkungen.
Nachtangeln überall erlaubt, Zelte überall erlaubt, Uferbetretung bis auf wenige Stellen überall möglich.

In den Niederlanden Boote und Motoren unproblematisch, aber viele Uferflächen dürfen nicht betreten werden, da kein automatisches Uferbetretungsrecht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Juni 2022)

Früher war so einiges besser, leichter und unkomplizierter. Als ich in den 80ern in der Jugendgruppe war, hatten wir unser eigenes Gewässer, den Salzteich. Alles drin, Aal, Fried- und Raubfisch. 
Einmal in der Woche hatten wir Mittwochs um 15.30-20.00 dort angeln, beaufsichtigt durch einen von zwei Jugendwarten. 

Ab 14 Jahren durfte man alleine Angeln in Mittellandkanal, Aller, Allersee und Schunter. Wenn Teich(Nacht) angeln war, dann auch da. Wir hatten für unsere Vereinsgewässer nur eine Start- und Fangkarte, in die wir nur dann Einträge vornehmen mußten, wenn wir Fische entnahmen.

Heutzutage ist vieles anders, schärfer geregelt, komplizierter. In jedem Bundesland gelten andere Fischereigesetze, Mindestmaße, Fanglimits und Satzungen, sogar sind diese von Verein zu Verein anders. 
Ebenso sind Einschränkungen an Tageskarten Gewässern immer anders. 

Nichts ist einheitlich, nur der Fischereischein. Ohne den kommt man heute an keine Tageskarte und an keine Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Die vielleicht mit Warteliste. Reglements muß es geben, damit jeder weiß, was man ab wann wo darf und was nicht. 

Insbesondere Bootsangeln: Markierung vorgeschrieben oder nicht, Zulassung, Motorisierung. Mitführungspflicht von Schwimmwesten und Feuerlöscher. 
Durch in der Vergangenheit begangenes Fehlverhalten anderer "Angler" wurde die Gesetzgebung verschärft werden und das ist die einzigste logische Schlussfolgerung darauf! 

Wenn sich andere Wassersportnutzer sich über rücksichtslose und egoistische "Sportsfreunde" beschweren, muß der Verein bzw. Verband entsprechend reagieren! Und das mit noch mehr Regeln und Einschränkungen....


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Insbesondere Bootsangeln: Markierung vorgeschrieben oder nicht, Zulassung, Motorisierung. Mitführungspflicht von Schwimmwesten und Feuerlöscher.


Das sind allgemeine Regeln, die auf Bundeswasserstraßen gelten, egal ob da ein Angler im Boot sitzt, oder einfach ein Wassersportler.
Weiß jetzt nicht was da Angelregelungen mit zu tun haben, außer vielleicht, dass die Angler noch zusätzlich eine Berechtigung zum Angeln haben sollten?

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Juni 2022)

Eine Berechtigung zum Angeln, einen Bootsführerschein, die Zulassung, und, und, und... Dazu kommt noch die Geschwindigkeitsreglementation. Vergißt der Angler davon etwas, evtl. ist die Sicherheitsausrüstung nicht komplett, dann gibt's bei einer Kontrolle durch die Waschpo Stress....

Ist genauso, wenn du vom Ufer angelst und du eine Mitführungspflicht von Kescher und Abhakmatte hast. Kannst du beides bei einer Kontrolle NICHT vorzeigen, dann wird Dir erst bewußt, in welchem Paragraphenland wir leben!


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> einen Bootsführerschein, die Zulassung, und, und, und... Dazu kommt noch die Geschwindigkeitsreglamentation. Vergißt der Angler davon etwas, evtl. ist die Sicherheitsausrüstung nicht komplett, dann gibt's bei einer Kontrolle durch die Waschpo Stress....


Wird nicht allzuviele Länder geben, wo man ohne Zulassung / Papiere mit unbegrenzter Geschwindkeit und ohne Sicherheitsausrüstung mit dem Motorboot über alle Gewässer donnern kann, auch wenn man ne Angel dabei hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juni 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Der Jugendfischereischein ist sowieso nur ein formaler Akt und Geldmacherei. Solange ein Erwachsener mit Fischereischein dabei ist, sollten Kinder auch ohne Jugendfischereischein angeln dürfen.


Hallo,

Als Geldmacherei würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Bei uns in Bayern kostet der Jugendfischereischein, wenn man ihn ab 10 erwirbt maximal 15 Euro, für 8 Jahre.
Unter 10 brauchen Kinder überhaupt nichts. Keinen Fischereischein uns keinen Erlaubnisschein, sie können mit einer Rute eines erwachsenen Anglers mitangeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, es ist unübersichtlich und je nach Region kann einem der Wust an Regularien durchaus den Spaß trüben.
> 
> Aber nach Amerika zu schielen und zu denken, dort sei alles easy und locker, ist zu einfach.
> Da leben 30 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer, das ist sehr wenig und überhaupt nicht mit unserer Situation vergleichbar. Wir haben nämlich mehr als 200 auf derselben Fläche.


Absolut richtig 
Ergänzend kann man vllt. noch erwähnen das die USA eine komplett andere Verfassung haben.  Dieser Vergleich ist ja schon sowas wie der Klassiker unter den Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleichen.
Dazu basieren bei uns viele Regelungen und Gesetze noch auf die Zeit zwischen Kaiserreich und drittem Reich.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Juni 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Leider nicht. ;-)
> Begründet wird die Regelung damit, dass in diesem Flussabschnitt fast nur mit der Wathose gefischt wird. Das Ufer ist schwer zugänglich. Daher sind es mehr Sicherheitsgründe, warum Jugendliche dort nicht fischen dürfen.


Hallo,

kenne ich ähnlich von einem österreichischen Gewässer. Da gab der Besitzer auch erst ab 14 Jahre  Lizenzen aus und ja, das Gewässer war etwas problematisch zu befischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> maximal 15 Euro


Muss man halt wählen ob man lieber für 8 Jahre nen Jugendfischereischein möchte oder einmal ins Kino.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Muss man halt wählen ob man lieber für 8 Jahre nen Jugendfischereischein möchte oder einmal ins Kino.


Das Problem liegt eher darin, dass sich die Interessen in dem Alter schnell ändern. Es bringt ja wenig, wenn man den Jugendfischereischein erwirbt und nach zwei Mal angeln feststellt, dass man doch lieber zum Fußballverein will.


----------



## Schmitz (21. Juni 2022)

Oder das Kind merkt nach dem Kinobesuch, das es doch viel lieber 8 Jahre angeln wollte.

15 Euro worüber reden wir hier.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Nichts ist einheitlich, nur der Fischereischein.


Ich dachte immer jedes Bundesland hätte da nen eigenen. Und zum Angeln braucht man den  in DE auch nicht überall.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ergänzend kann man vllt. noch erwähnen das die USA eine komplett andere Verfassung haben.


So ist das, deshalb hat da m.W. auch jeder der 50 Bundesstaaten eigene Regeln zum Fischereirecht nebst den notwendigen Lizenzen.

Und einem unbedarften deutschen Touristen, der glaubt er könne wie von zu Hause gewohnt überall einfach mit der Angel am Gewässer entlang laufen, könnten dort evtl.  schneller Bleikugeln um die Ohren fliegen als er "Uferbetretungsrecht" rufen kann.  

Für Schwarzfischer sind die Verhältnisse vermutlich auch nicht so paradiesisch wie in DE.  Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die Chancen dort nicht erwischt und wenn doch dann nicht bestraft  zu werden,  nicht so hoch sind wie in vielen Teilen Deutschlands.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man in den USA bei der Fahrt ans Gewässer keine Verkehrsregeln oder Schilder beachten muss.

Sind aber wie gesagt nur Vermutungen.  Ich war noch nie zum Angeln dort.

Ich Kanada schon öfters und ich glaube, so groß sind die Unterschiede dann doch nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber nach Amerika zu schielen und zu denken, dort sei alles easy und locker, ist zu einfach.


In den USA kenne ich mich nicht aus.

In einigen kanadischen Provinzen schon etwas.

Die "sport-fishing-regulations" der Provinz British Columbia umfassen ca. 70 DIN-A-Seiten.  Das sind allerdings nur die fürs Süßwasser.
Fürs Salzwasser bräuchte man eine extra Lizenz und auch ein anderes Regelheft.

Und man sollte dort die Regeln tunlichst  schon kennen bevor mans Gewässer geht!!!

Außerdem muss man sich auch über Radio oder Internet auf dem laufenden halten. Die Regeln können nämlich auch während der Saison kurzfristig angepasst werden, wenn es die fischereiliche Lage erfordert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In den USA kenne ich mich nicht aus.
> 
> ...



Sieht in den USA nicht anders aus. 

Wer (berechtigterweise) deutsche Regelungswut kritisiert, hat noch keine US-Steuererklärung gemacht oder dort eine Arbeitserlaubnis beantragt. Alter Verwalter, damit habe ich Tage verbracht.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sieht in den USA nicht anders aus


Werden viele halt nur das wahrnehmen, was in USA ggf. einfacher oder weniger streng geregelt ist.

Die Dinge, wo es in USA komplizierter oder strenger bis hin zu knallhart zugeht, werden vermutlich gerne übersehen.

Ich denke kein deutscher Schwarzfischer würde sich amerikanische Fischereiregeln, Aufseher und Richter wünschen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich denke kein deutscher Schwarzfischer würde sich amerikanische Fischereiregeln, Aufseher und Richter wünschen.



Das beste ist Trespassing  (unerlaubtes Betreten von Gebiet). Beispiel: Gewässer befahren  erlaubt, aber bei Betreten von privaten Uferabschnitten darf geschossen werden.


----------



## Floma (21. Juni 2022)

Es ist typisch deutsch zu sagen "es ist typisch deutsch, dass ..."

Positives steht mir viel zu selten an Stelle der Pünktchen, dafür fragt man oft besser einen von außerhalb Deutschlands. Wenn es aber darum geht, eine unschöne, persönliche Erfahrung auf die Bewohner des eigenen Landes zu verallgemeinern, ist der Michel auf Zack.


----------



## fischmonger (21. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir scheint es, je weiter südlich im Lande, desto mehr solcher Neid Regeln!


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon des Öfteren...


----------



## Justin123 (21. Juni 2022)

Deutschland ist sowieso das allerletzte Land  

Das mit dem Anlieger Frei und als Angler befahren war mir allerdings nicht bewusst, gut zu wissen.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juni 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Wenn es aber darum geht, eine unschöne, persönliche Erfahrung auf die Bewohner des eigenen Landes zu verallgemeinern, ist der Michel auf Zack.


Der Michel weiß nicht nur wie schlimm es in DE ist, der weiß auch ganz genau, dass es in anderen Ländern viel besser ist.  Natürlich ohne jemals selber dort gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Fruehling (22. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht ahnt der Michel auch nur, daß er an der Spitze vom Käse steht und es überall sonst nur besser sein kann - Auslandsreisen braucht es dafür keine...


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juni 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist sowieso das allerletzte Land


Seit 1989 sind die Grenzen zur Ausreise offen und innerhalb der EU besteht  Niederlassungsfreiheit
USA und Kanada nehmen aber nicht jeden.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Der Michel weiß nicht nur wie schlimm es in DE ist, der weiß auch ganz genau, dass es in anderen Ländern viel besser ist.  Natürlich ohne jemals selber dort gewesen zu sein.


Hallo,

oder wie fishhawk vor kurzem so schön schrieb: "wer glaubt, dass Deutschland komplizierte Regeln bei der Angelei hat, der ist noch nicht viel auf der Welt herumgekommen". 
Ich bin da zwar nur etwas Europaerfahren, habe aber da auch feststellen können, dass wir uns da eher im Mittelfeld befinden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (22. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir scheint es, je weiter südlich im Lande, desto mehr solcher Neid Regeln!
> 
> Jürgen


Das ist auch mein Eindruck (ich würde die Regeln aber nicht 'Neid'-Regeln nennen). Wir reden hier aber auch häufiger über süddeutsche oder rheinische Gewässerregeln, und haben da auch viele aktive Diskutanten.

Ich glaube das liegt daran, das im Süden einfach viel weniger Gewässer vorhanden sind, die sich die Angler teilen müssen. Im Norden gibt es einfach viel mehr Wasserfläche, im Nordosten kommen noch die großzügigen Gewässerpools mit all ihren Vor- und Nachteilen dazu. Da kann man sich leichter ausweichen, und wenn gewässerspezifische Regelwut überhand nimmt, können die Angler einfach woanders hin gehen.
Im Süden ist Anglerplatz knapp, und die Konkurrenz darum schärfer, da ist der Konflikt um die Beangelbarkeit der Gewässer unter uns vermutlich schärfer ausgeprägt. Hinzu kommt die kleiteilige Zersplitterung der Fischereirechte und die grosse Handlungsmacht einzelner Bewirtschafter.

Ein Gutes Beispiel aus dem Nordosten mit seinen gigantischen Gewässerpools sind die Havelstrecken in Potsdam. Die sind sehr beliebt, ich glaube wegen Zandern oderso: Angelplatz ist also knapp und viele Angler wollen beteiligt sein. Und die Gewässer sind ich glaube in der Hand einer Fischereigenossenschaft. Dementsprechend ist dort nicht nur der Kartenpreis für hiesige Verhältnisse in astronomische Höhen geschossen, sondern auch die Fülle an Reglementierungen und Spezialregeln: 
Sozusagen eine Miniaturversion süddeutscher Verhältnisse.

Mir scheint also die Regelfülle mit der Ressource "Geiles Gewässer!" eng verknüpft. Das könnte auf die Situation in Deutschland passen. Sieht man ja auch international, wie streng in jedem Land die Flyboys, die ja spezielle Anforderung haben, ihre lokalen Salmonidengewässer reglementiert.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Minimax schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auch international


Ich hab von  einem  Vereinsgewässer in NL gelesen, da dürfen die Ruten nicht länger als 6m sein.

Man darf auch die Schnüre nicht weiter als 6m zur Seite und maximal bis Gewässermitte auslegen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt daran, das im Süden einfach viel weniger Gewässer vorhanden sind, die sich die Angler teilen müssen. Im Norden gibt es einfach viel mehr Wasserfläche, im Nordosten kommen noch die großzügigen Gewässerpools mit all ihren Vor- und Nachteilen dazu. Da kann man sich leichter ausweichen, und wenn gewässerspezifische Regelwut überhand nimmt, können die Angler einfach woanders hin gehen.
> Im Süden ist Anglerplatz knapp, und die Konkurrenz darum schärfer, da ist der Konflikt um die Beangelbarkeit der Gewässer unter uns vermutlich schärfer ausgeprägt. Hinzu kommt die kleiteilige Zersplitterung der Fischereirechte und die grosse Handlungsmacht einzelner Bewirtschafter.


Genauso ist das. Sind wir wieder bei der Bevölkerungsdichte (= Anglerdichte). Und die kleinteilige Zerspliiterung der Fischereirechte, wie du es beschreibst, kommt durch unser völlig anderes System.
 In Mitteleuropa gibt es das Vereinswesen, die Staaten wollen sparen, denn Beamte kosten Geld. Also gibt der Staat seine Rechte an den meisten Gewässern (außer Wasserstraßen und paar Stauseen) gegen Bares an Vereine ab. So haben Vereine ihr Gewässer, der Staat seine Kohle (Pacht) und obendrein spart er sich die Beamten zum managen der Gewässer. Ehrenamt ist das Zauberwort ! Als Zugeständnis an die Deppen, ähh Vereine, lässt man sie ihre Regeln machen, sollen ja nicht merken das sie für lau anderer Leute Arbeit machen. Daraus entsteht dieser Regelungwirrwarr, den manche so bemängeln.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, was die so oft als Vergleich heran gezogenen USA für ihre ganzen Wildernesbeamten jedes Jahr blechen. Deshalb nerven Vergleiche mit solch komplett anderen Systemen irgendwann.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Juni 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Eindruck (ich würde die Regeln aber nicht 'Neid'-Regeln nennen). Wir reden hier aber auch häufiger über süddeutsche oder rheinische Gewässerregeln, und haben da auch viele aktive Diskutanten.
> 
> Ich glaube das liegt daran, das im Süden einfach viel weniger Gewässer vorhanden sind, die sich die Angler teilen müssen. Im Norden gibt es einfach viel mehr Wasserfläche, im Nordosten kommen noch die großzügigen Gewässerpools mit all ihren Vor- und Nachteilen dazu. Da kann man sich leichter ausweichen, und wenn gewässerspezifische Regelwut überhand nimmt, können die Angler einfach woanders hin gehen.
> Im Süden ist Anglerplatz knapp, und die Konkurrenz darum schärfer, da ist der Konflikt um die Beangelbarkeit der Gewässer unter uns vermutlich schärfer ausgeprägt. Hinzu kommt die kleiteilige Zersplitterung der Fischereirechte und die grosse Handlungsmacht einzelner Bewirtschafter.
> ...



Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf, bei weniger Wasser und mehr Anglern gibt es halt mehr Konkurrenz.
Ich bin froh hier (Hitzacker) zu wohnen wenn es auch verkehrstechnisch am A... der Heide ist, wer sich fragt wo in Deutschland mitten in dem großen weißen Fleck auf der Autobahnkarte.
Dafür am großen Strom und kleinen Fluß mit See und Altwässern, Anglerherz was willst du mehr und nu zu den Paragraphen ja es gibt ganz schön viele und manchmal auch undurchsichtig und unverständlich da müßte was geändert werden.
Es gibt aber auch die Angler die jedes Gesetz und jede Regel bis zum letzten Ausreitzen müssen z.B "Wenn ich die Hechtquote erfüllt habe angele ich auf Wels weiter (mit Hechtgeschirr)".
Das ist diese Haarspalterei, wo ich keinen Bock drauf hab, wenn ich mir einen Fischereierlaubnisschein hole habe ich mich an die Regeln zu halten und breche ich sie und werde erwischt muß ich mit den Konsequenzen leben.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dazu basieren bei uns viele Regelungen und Gesetze noch auf die Zeit zwischen Kaiserreich und drittem Reich.



Dabei gibt es auch neue Regelungen und Gesetze, die durchaus auch aus solch totalitären Zeiten stammen könnten.

_"Laut einer sogenannten Generalklausel sollen Bürgerbegehren und -entscheide künftig nicht mehr stattfinden können, wenn „die Landesregierung das betreffende Projekt zur unverzichtbaren Voraussetzung für Infrastruktur- oder Investitionsvorhaben von landes- oder bundesweiter Bedeutung für die Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit wichtigen Gütern oder Dienstleistungen“ erklärt. Gleiches gilt für Projekte, die „zur Erreichung der Klimaziele der Landesregierung“ benötigt werden."_

Quelle: https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch....html?source=puerto-reco-2_ABC-V9.0.A_control

Der Angeltourismus bzw. das Angeln generell erzeugen nun mal jede Menge CO². Es könnte von daher auch jederzeit Schluss damit sein, erst recht weil das Angeln einigen Leuten schon immer ein Dorn im Auge war. Nun kann man prima den Klimaschutz und andere Themen dafür ins Feld führen.


----------



## Floma (23. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es auch neue Regelungen und Gesetze, die durchaus auch aus solch totalitären Zeiten stammen könnten.
> 
> _"Laut einer sogenannten Generalklausel sollen Bürgerbegehren und -entscheide künftig nicht mehr stattfinden können, wenn „die Landesregierung das betreffende Projekt zur unverzichtbaren Voraussetzung für Infrastruktur- oder Investitionsvorhaben von landes- oder bundesweiter Bedeutung für die Versorgung der Bevölkerung mit wichtigen Gütern oder Dienstleistungen“ erklärt. Gleiches gilt für Projekte, die „zur Erreichung der Klimaziele der Landesregierung“ benötigt werden."_
> 
> ...


Da gehst du mir zu weit. Wie schaffst du hier bitte den Spagat zwischen "Bürgerbegehren und -entscheide" auf der einen Seite und "Angeltourismus bzw. das Angeln generell" auf der anderen Seite? Spätestens mit der Nebeninformation, dass der Kontext allein die plebiszitären Elemente der Landesverfassung bzgl. ausgewählter Großprojekte umfasst, ist die Frage nicht mehr zu beantworten. Es geht nur darum, ob bspw. in Gemeinden weiter Volksabstimmungen über Solarfelder abgehalten werden können. Über irgendwelche Wohnbebauungen, etc. darf munter weiter begehrt werden. Angeln darf man auch weiterhin.


----------



## thanatos (23. Juni 2022)

Immer pünktlich stets korrekt weil in uns was deutsches steckt ........
Ja ich kann nicht meckern ,ich lebe in dem von Minimax hochgelobten Stückchen Deutschlands -
Selbst verständlich muß es Regeln geben - wenn sie einen vernünftigen Grund haben und nicht nur 
das Machtspiel einiger Wichtigtuer befriedigen Bsp.: Warum muß mein Setzkescher länger sein als 
der See tief ist ? warum soll ich mit nem Kescher durch die Büsche heddern ? was soll ich 
mit ner Abhakmatte wenn ich den Fisch ohnehin kalt mache ? usw udsf ...
ja ich habe so meine eignen anständigen Gewohnheiten und auf den ganzen Gutmenschen 
 ich  was
und was das Ausland betrifft - nein auch die haben ihre schwachsinnigen Regeln -
nein zum Spiesserland Kanada - nee da für müßte man mich gut bezahlen 
habe mir ein Angelflüßchen in Tirol angesehen - jeder Angelverein hatte da ein kleines 
Anglerheim - im 100 m abstand - ich denke da gabst dann die Gesetze auch 100 meterweise . 
In Italien wollte ich es auch mal am Po versuchen - bis ich ihn gesehen habe der ist ja dreckiger als 
meiner - bevor ich ihn gewischt habe .
Nein ich möchte nirgend wo mehr hin ich lebe im Paradies - und erwischen lass ich mich eh nicht .


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich Lust auf die Spoonangelei und steuerte einen schönen See ganz in der Nähe (trotzdem noch nie befischt) an, löste in der Dorfkneipe das Ticket, fand einen idyllischen Platz und packte aus.
Ein Teil des Sees ist als Biotop ausgewiesen und darf nicht befischt werden. Weil ich nicht genau wusste, wo die Grenze verläuft, sah ich auf dem Erlaubnisschein nach. 

KEINE SPINNER, WOBBLER, GUMMIS, KÖDERFISCHE FÜR GASTANGLER ERLAUBT!

Ich dachte ich sehe nicht richtig. Wieder nach Hause, anderes Geraffel geholt, trotzdem Spaß gehabt. 

Das ist genau das von Minimax beschriebene Szenario. Zu viele Angler, zu wenig Wasser und Fisch. Die Vereine wollen zwar an Gästen verdienen, diese sollen aber bitteschön die wertvollen Fische drinlassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Vereine wollen zwar an Gästen verdienen, diese sollen aber bitteschön die wertvollen Fische drinlassen.



Das Problem liegt tiefer: Bewerber auf Vereinsmitgliedschaften schauen sich die Vorstände hier im Süden recht genau an und Personen, die man gefühlsmäßig in die Kategorie "Kochtopfangler" steckt, werden abgelehnt. Man möchte Leute *im Verein*, die wertvolle Fische zurücksetzen. Der typische Tageskartenangler ist halt oft osteuropäischer Abstammung (ich behaupte mal, an den Gewässern meines Vereins > 80%) und nimmt jeden Fisch mit, was sein gutes Recht ist. In meinem Verein haben wir deshalb 2 Gewässer festgelegt, die für Tageskartenangler ohne Begleitung geöffnet sind und da schwimmen dann halt "nur" Karpfen in Kochtopfgröße drin rum. An die anderen Gewässer kommen Gäste nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds ran.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (23. Juni 2022)

Warum das Angeln bei uns nicht so gehandhabt wird wie in den Niederlanden können die meisten Angler bei uns nicht mehr verstehen. Viele Politiker die darüber zu entscheiden haben, haben noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehalten und haben alles nur durch Hörensagen z. B. durch die sehr verlogene PETA zugetragen bekommen und sie treffen dann Entscheidungen die dem Angler einfach nicht gerecht werden.

Unsere dafür Verantwortlichen Politiker sollten sie wirklich mal mit den Politikern aus Holland zusammensetzen und sich erklären lassen wie es gemacht werden sollte. Man sollte bei uns als Politiker nicht immer auf die verlogene PETA Sekte eingehen. 

Wir Angler bringen alleine in Deutschland eine jährliche Kaufkraft von über 6 Milliarden Euro ein, auch daran sollten unsere Politiker mal nachdenken bevor sie wieder etwas entscheiden womit kein Angler bei uns etwas mit Anfangen kann. 

Petri Heil allen Anglern.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> aus Holland zusammensetzen und sich erklären lassen wie es gemacht werden sollte.


Und  Du bist sicher, dass unsere Politiker nur die Regeln übernehmen, die aus Deiner Sicht in NL besser sind und alles was dort strenger oder komplizierter geregelt ist  ignorieren?


----------



## Floma (23. Juni 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt tiefer: Bewerber auf Vereinsmitgliedschaften schauen sich die Vorstände hier im Süden recht genau an und Personen, die man gefühlsmäßig in die Kategorie "Kochtopfangler" steckt, werden abgelehnt. Man möchte Leute *im Verein*, die wertvolle Fische zurücksetzen. Der typische Tageskartenangler ist halt oft osteuropäischer Abstammung (ich behaupte mal, an den Gewässern meines Vereins > 80%) und nimmt jeden Fisch mit, was sein gutes Recht ist. In meinem Verein haben wir deshalb 2 Gewässer festgelegt, die für Tageskartenangler ohne Begleitung geöffnet sind und da schwimmen dann halt "nur" Karpfen in Kochtopfgröße drin rum. An die anderen Gewässer kommen Gäste nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds ran.


Ich bin so ein Süd-Vorstand. Zumindest im mir bekannten Vereins-Umkreis machen wir das nicht so. Einfach abgelehnt wird nicht, eine persönliche Vorstellung muss allerdings schon sein. Wenn ich die entsprechende Versammlung leite, interessiert mich wirklich nur der Name fürs Protokoll. Wenn der Kandidat von sich aus mehr erzählen will, geb ich ihm alle Zeit der Welt, wenn er dafür nicht der Typ ist: auch gut. Mit einem Pfand auf die Arbeitsstunden verwehren wir uns nur dem Vereinshopping (1 Jahr da, keine Stunden geleistet und nicht mehr erreichbar, Bankeinzug geht zurück ...).
Am Wasser gibt es absolut kein C&R-Gebot. Es gibt die Gesetzeslage, die Vorgaben des Verpächters und eine entsprechende Umsetzung in unseren Bestimmungen. Den Rest macht der Angler mit dem Fisch und dem lieben Gott aus. Nur bei Neuanglern (gibt regelmäßig Beitritte von Anglern mit 18 bis bis Anfang 20, die gerade erst den Schein gemacht haben) helfen wir, dass die Sache sauber bleibt. Das sind aber nebenbei im lockeren Gespräch allein Hinweise zur Ausrüstung, der Versorgung von gefangenen Fischen, etc.

Wo du aber Recht hast und wo es bei uns so ist, wie bei euch: Der Tageskarten-Angler von Außerhalb hat es nicht so leicht. In Begleitung eines Mitglieds kann der noch viel (das Angelkontingent ist allerdings dann auf die beiden gesplittet), alleine darf er aber nur an einem Gewässer angeln. Dort erwischt man den Zeitpunkt nach dem Salmoniden-Besatz oder man fischt eben in der Hauptsache auf das, was das Gewässer selbst produziert (ich mag die Strecke, bin da häufig). Hier geht unser wirtschaftliches Interesse aber auch gegen Null.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zu viele Angler, zu wenig Wasser und Fisch. Die Vereine wollen zwar an Gästen verdienen, diese sollen aber bitteschön die wertvollen Fische drinlassen.


Nenene, das ist mir viel zu pauschal, es kann tausend Gründe für bestimmte Regeln geben, Naturliebhaber schon einen genannt.

Mal vornweg, passen mir die Regeln nicht, muss ich keine Karte kaufen *Punkt*.
 Bei uns am Fließgewässer, mit gewachsenem Bafobestand und einem der letzten gesunden Äschenbestände weit und breit, wurde das bis letztes Jahr (leider) megaliberal gehandhabt. 10 Euro Tageskarte, Entnahme bis zu 3 Salmoniden. Für die Vereinsangler praktisch ein Schlag ins Gesicht ! Für mich pers. sind 3 Salmos eine Jahresentnahme, nur bei Unfällen (Haken zu tief oder sowas) spät im Jahr werden es mal 4 oder 5.
Die Gastkartenausgabe rührt daher, das der Verpächter (Gemeinde) den Pachtvertrag nur unter der Bedingung unterschrieben hat, noch selbst Karten an Übernachtungsgäste (Luftkurort bla blub) ausgeben zu können. Der absolute Knaller dabei, Karte gabs nur übers Rathaus und der Verein bekam sage und schreibe 5 Euro davon !
Mit den Übernachtungsnachweisen wurde natürlich herum gefaked weil die Tussies im Rathaus null Bock hatten die auf ihre Richtigkeit zu überprüfen.

Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen, wie weh das tut, wenn du zuschaust wie einer mit der vollen Alditüte durch die, die roten Flossen schimmern, zum Auto (Nachbarlkr. natürlich, nix Touri) geht und dir die gaanz lange Nase zeigt. Die Leute im Verein rödeln sich einen ab, beschränken sich selbst, ballern mehr als 50% der Gesamtausgaben in Bafobrut und kriegen dafür so eine vors Fressbrett 
Ich bin vor Jahren noch gescheitert mit vorgeschlagenen 16-17 Eu für ne Tageskarte, aber zwischenzeitlich haben die Vereinsoberen gecheckt was da mit den Übernachtungsnachweisen läuft, nu sinds satte 30 Eu für die Tageskarte. Heisst, wir bekommen 15 EU für, im worst case, 3 tote Laichäschen. Tolles Geschäft 

btw. Weissfische, Barsche waren und sind frei. Meine letzte Äschenentnahme ist so knappe 30 Jahre her, die schmecken nämlich noch nicht mal besonders. Man sollte nie vorschnelle Urteile über die Arbeit von Vereinen fällen, für meinen Verein ist so gut wie jede Gastkarte ein Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Klar muss man immer den Einzelfall separat bewerten. In meinem geschilderten Fall war es eben so. Meine Schuld, ich hätte ja vorher die Regelungen lesen können und hätte dann keine Karte gekauft. 

Diesem Verein geht es ganz offensichtlich um die Schonung der Bestände an Hecht und Zander, diese Fische wollen die Mitglieder selbst fangen - was auch völlig in Ordnung ist. Nur sollten sie dann konsequenterweise auf die Ausgabe von Gastkarten verzichten. Oder wenigstens groß draufschreiben "Karpfenkarte".


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Mal vornweg, passen mir die Regeln nicht, muss ich keine Karte kaufen *Punkt*.


Genauso ist das.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> das der Verpächter (Gemeinde) den Pachtvertrag nur unter der Bedingung unterschrieben hat


Wo die Gewässer knapp sind, können sich Verpächter so einiges rausnehmen.
Ich kenne eine  Vereinsstrecke da darf der Verpächter weiterhin mit Reusen und vom Boot fischen, was Vereinsmitgliedern natürlich streng verboten ist.  Der gibt auch Tageskarten für seine Pensionsgäste aus, die dann auch noch eine private Uferstrecke befischen dürfen, die für Vereinsmitglieder tabu ist.
I


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bewerber auf Vereinsmitgliedschaften schauen sich die Vorstände hier im Süden recht genau an


Manche tun es, andere nicht.

Manche Vereine verlangen Bürgen aus dem Verein und führen eine Warteliste, andere nehmen jederzeit auf, wenn sich jemand meldet.

Manche geben Gastkarten nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds aus, andere einfach so.

Manchmal braucht man nicht mal nach einer Grenztafel zu schauen, weil man auch so erkennt, wo die Strecke beginnt, wo jeder der grad Lust hat ne Gastkarte erhält.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, was die so oft als Vergleich heran gezogenen USA für ihre ganzen Wildernesbeamten jedes Jahr blechen.



 Da gehen sicher  ein paar Steuergelder drauf.  So wie in Kanada auch. Aber dafür bringen die Jungs m.E. auch Leistung und werden respektiert.  Wer da versuchen würde mit ner Axt auf nen Aufseher loszugehen, bekäme vermutlich ganz andere Probleme als z.B.  in Kelheim,

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Aufseher in den USA angewiesen würden bestimmte  Gewässerstrecken nicht mehr zu kontrollieren, obwohl es dort jede Menge zu entdecken gäbe.

Sind aber wie Du gesagt hast ganz andere politische Verhältnisse und ne andere Kultur.  Nicht nur was das Angeln und die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer angeht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nur sollten sie dann konsequenterweise auf die Ausgabe von Gastkarten verzichten. Oder wenigstens groß draufschreiben "Karpfenkarte".


Tja, vllt. können sie das nicht. Regelungen wie die von mir geschilderte sind grade in Bayern noch relativ verbreitet, ist eben ein Tourismus- BL. Genau genommen ist es nicht legal sein Befischungsrecht gegen Geld abzugeben, aber sich irgendwelche Hintertürchen offen zu lassen. Amigoland eben


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Gut möglich, dass die Gemeinde oder sonst wer das als Klausel im Pachtvertrag stehen hat. Der See wird auch zum Baden genutzt und hat einen Campingplatz, in dem Kaff gibt es sonst nicht viel, da will man sich vielleicht die Option "Angeln als Freizeitmaßnahme für Touristen" offen halten.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Oder wenigstens groß draufschreiben "Karpfenkarte".


Die gibt es in Franken eigentlich nur von  September bis April.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da gehen sicher  ein paar Steuergelder drauf.  So wie in Kanada auch. Aber dafür bringen die Jungs m.E. auch Leistung und werden respektiert.  Wer da versuchen würde mit ner Axt auf nen Aufseher loszugehen, bekäme vermutlich ganz andere Probleme als z.B.  in Kelheim,
> 
> Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Aufseher in den USA angewiesen würden bestimmte  Gewässerstrecken nicht mehr zu kontrollieren, obwohl es dort jede Menge zu entdecken gäbe.
> 
> Sind aber wie Du gesagt hast ganz andere politische Verhältnisse und ne andere Kultur.  Nicht nur was das Angeln und die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer angeht.


Ja, so ist das. Ich finde das ja auch ganz toll wie das in manchen Ländern läuft, sehe mir auch gern Fernsehsendungen darüber an. Aber in Europa ist das großteils nun mal anders, deshalb so viele, teilweise unverständliche Regelungen.
Läuft bei der Jagd genauso ab. Der Staat gibts an Privatpersonen ab, hat damit eine feste, planbare Einnahme und keine weiteren Kosten bzgl. nötiger Abschusszahlen und Wildschäden. Dafür nimmt er sogar den privaten Besitz von Waffen in Kauf. Wer sich damit mal ernsthaft beschäftigt, weiß welch großes Misstrauen unsere Politiker eigentlich davor haben, aber es gilt eben Sparen over all (Schuldenbremse und so...).

In DE gibt es ja noch einen relativ hohen Staatsforstanteil, dafür *muss* der Staat Förster (Beamte !) anstellen. Eddi Stoiber, sicher kein Freund von mir, hat als erster und bislang einziger mal versucht das etwas "straffer" zu organisieren und hat deshalb viele Forstämter zusammen gelegt. Es ging darum die hohen Belastungen durch die Pensionen zu drücken, hat ihm letztlich das Genick gebrochen. An ihren Beamten sind schon viele Politiker gescheitert. Deshalb Privatisierung wo immer es nur möglich ist.

Das Ehrenamt ist in dem ganzen Spargedöns die Kirsche auf der Torte, Arbeit für nothing, besser gehts doch gar nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Dafür nimmt er sogar den privaten Besitz von Waffen in Kauf. Wer sich damit mal ernsthaft beschäftigt, weiß welch großes Misstrauen unsere Politiker eigentlich davor haben,


Also bei den Risiken des privaten Waffenbesitzrechts denke ich jetzt nicht sofort an Jagdwaffen in Deutschland. Da fallen mir vorher schon einige ander Länder ein.

Dass Schwarzangler in DE vermutlich deutlich weniger zu befürchten haben als in vielen anderen der genannten Ländern, ist nur eine Vermutung von mir.

Wer glaubt die widerlegen zu können, kann das gerne tun.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also bei den Risiken des privaten Waffenbesitzrechts denke ich jetzt nicht sofort an Jagdwaffen in Deutschland. Daa fallen mir vorher schon einige ander Länder ein.


Ja, eben weil das Gewaltmonopol des Staats in DE ganz hoch gehängt wird. Es gibt inkl. Security usw. immer nur um die 5k Waffenscheininhaber, also Leute die ihre Waffe zu irgendwelchen Zwecken führen (dabei haben) dürfen.
Dem gegenüber stehen immerhin ca. 400k Jäger. Die dürfen zwar nur zum Zwecke der Jagd "Führen", aber immerhin legal besitzen. Das ist für einen Staat, der doch sehr darauf bedacht scheint das Gewaltmonopol zu behalten, sehr viel mM.  Das lässt, finde ich zumindest, den Rückschluß zu, daß die private Jagd durchaus wichtig für ihn ist.
In, ich glaube Belgien, war es, hat man die Jagd vor paar jahren verstaatlicht. Trotz aller Kosten für die Berufsjäger (gejagt werden muss aus versch. Gründen ja weiterhin) hat man sich für die Verstaatlichung entschieden. Ob es wegen weniger Waffen in privater Hand war, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Spochtschützen nicht zu vergessen, das dürfen viele Hunderttausend sein. Aber da traut sich niemand ran. Auch wir haben eine Knarrenlobby wenn auch nicht ansatzweise so mächtig wie die IRA bei den Amis.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> In, ich glaube Belgien, war es, hat man die Jagd vor paar jahren verstaatlicht.


Da hab ich nichts von mitbekommen.

Ich weiß nur, dass es in der Schweiz im Kanton Genf seit den 70er Jahren ein Verbot der Privatjagd gibt.
Das scheint aber damals über eine von Tierschützern/rechtlern ??? angeleierte Volksinitiative geschehen zu sein.

Darüber sollte man sich als Angler vielleicht nicht unbedingt freuen???



Mescalero schrieb:


> nicht ansatzweise so mächtig wie die IRA bei den Amis.


Die Irische Community in den USA ist m.W. schon ziemlich groß.  Aber das mit der IRA fällt mir trotzdem schwer zu glauben.

Wobei Irland auch ein Beispiel für ziemlich restriktive Angelregeln sein kann. Zumindest für jemand, der gerne mal selbst geangelten Fisch verspeisen möchte.

Mit 4 Weißfischen von max. 25cm oder einem Hecht von max. 50cm bekommt man eine Familie nicht so richtig satt.
Allerdings haben es die meisten Iren nicht weit zur Küste.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

NRA, sorry.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Spochtschützen nicht zu vergessen, das dürfen viele Hunderttausend sein. Aber da traut sich niemand ran. Auch wir haben eine Knarrenlobby wenn auch nicht ansatzweise so mächtig wie die IRA bei den Amis.


 No Sir.
Mit den Sportschützen isses nicht mehr weit her. Das Waffenrecht wurde mit dem Erfurter Amoklauf schon drastisch verschärft, mit dem Irren in BW dann nochmal.
Mein Chefpächter kannte schon jede Menge Leute (auch aus Thüringen) als ich grade erst den JS gemacht hatte. Die haben ihm vieles sogar geschenkt, weil man ihnen die Hölle so heiß gemacht hat zwecks Unterbringung usw.  Wir haben mal einen ganzen nachmittag damit verbracht, die ganzen verschenkten Schiessprügel durch zu testen, zumindest ein KK hatte damals scheinbar so ziemlich jeder im Schrank.

Aber das ist vorbei, der Gebrauchtwaffenmarkt ist damals völlig zusammen gebrochen, Schützen müssen für ihre WBK regelmässiges trainieren nachweisen. Einfach besitzen ist nicht mehr. Hab auch selbst mit der regelmässigen Jagd aufgehört, und nach 3 oder 4 Jahren wo ich noch ab und zu bei Bekannten ausgeholfen habe, meinen ganzen Kram mit dicken Verlusten verkauft. Es ist ein Schei.. Gefühl ständig mit einem Bein im Knast zu stehen, die Auflagen sind heute wirklich heftig.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schützen müssen für ihre WBK regelmässiges trainieren nachweisen. Einfach besitzen ist nicht mehr.


Als ich damals bei der Bundeswehr wahr, musste ich mein G3 immer in der Waffenkammer abgeben, wenn ich die Kaserne aus privaten Gründen verlasse habe.

Die Schweizer  bekamen damals nach Ende der aktiven Dienstzeit nicht nur ihr Sturmgewehr mit nach Hause, sondern auch noch eine Packung Munition. Das mit dem Gewehr ist m.W. heute immer noch so.

Da macht man sich wegen ein paar Jagdwaffen vermutlich nicht ins Hemd.

An mit Schusswaffen ausgestattete Fischereiaufseher  kann ich mich in DE nicht erinnern.  In anderen Ländern schon.



			https://cjusjobs.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/fish-and-game-warden-requirements.png


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juni 2022)

Die Schweizer sind schon krass drauf. Das muss man sich mal bei uns vorstellen...

Aber vermutlich geht es überwiegend gut, sonst wäre das längst gekippt worden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da hab ich nichts von mitbekommen.
> 
> ...


Könnte auch NL gewesen sein. Kann mich nur grau daran erinnern das wir ne zeitlang Jagdgäste mit komischer Sprache hatten, die nochmal jagen wollten bevor sie die Knarren abgeben sollten.


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Könnte auch NL gewesen sein.


Soweit ich weiß. gibt es in NL kein grundsätzliches Jagdverbot. Aber die Liste der Tierarten, die zum jagdbaren Wild zählen, wird immer kleiner.

Scheint ja bei Fischen in NL  ähnlich zu sein.  Angeln darf man da vermutlich auf so ziemlich alles, bei der Entnahme sieht das dann wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juni 2022)

Es liegt in unserer Mentalität gern alles reglementieren zu möchten. Denke das selten bis garnicht böse Absicht dahinter steckt. Manche Regeln sind zu lasch, manche ausgeufert und im Dschungel verlaufen. Hinzu scheiden sich auch bei den Regeln die Geister. 
Allgemein, mit zunehmenden Alter und mehr "Weltsicht" kann ich persönlich aber sagen daß mir unsere Regeln, Mentalität und der Staatsaufbau immer mehr gefällt. Bin froh hier leben und meine Kinder aufwachsen sehen zu dürfen. Vielleicht haben andere aus eigener Sichtweise heraus die ein oder andere bessere Regel, was sich im Gesamtbild jedoch schnell neutralisiert und ein "pro Wir" Bewusstsein forciert. 
Unsereins jammert eben teils gern und sieht nur die Scheinrosinen anderer. 
Tierwohl u Angelei z.B. in NL, oder Tierhaltung like France mache ich besser erst garnicht zum Thema. 
Ich mag diese Republik!


----------

